# PowerShot SX740 HS



## Rickbb (Jul 15, 2021)

Had this little point and shoot for about a week now and I think I'm going to like it. I haven't made any large prints with it yet so not sure how that will work. But looking at images on my 27" monitor they look quite good for a pocket sized point and shoot camera anyway. Certainly the 20m pixel sensor is a big improvement over my old PowerShot I've had for more than 10 years. lol 

This one has manual mode with control over both shutter speed and f-stop, even manual focus and saves raw files as well. 

Anyway the learning curve continues.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice, got to like your camera to use it. Enjoy it and have fun!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 15, 2021)

Awesome. The point and shoot and/or bridge cameras have come a long way. I've had several for my hunting and fishing trips. The latest is a PowerShot SX520 HS. Post some pics.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 16, 2021)

I picked up an SX400 at Goodwill for $40 a few years ago.  Not nearly as capable as yours will no true manual mode and no raw.  Still, super compact and a fun challenge on occasion.


----------



## greyfox47 (Aug 17, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> I picked up an SX400 at Goodwill for $40 a few years ago.  Not nearly as capable as yours will no true manual mode and no raw.  Still, super compact and a fun challenge on occasion.


The SX740 can’t do RAW either, doesn’t have an EVF, and severely crops 4K. Despite that, it’s really a capable pocketable super zoom.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 17, 2021)

I just started using Topaz Gigapixel to upscale the JPEGs from the SX400 with some rather decent results.


----------

